# Was ist so toll an rundenbasierten Rollenspielen?



## Volo (9. März 2001)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, hab ich absolut keine Ahnung was an solchen Spielen so toll sein soll...
Mein Freund spielt Rollenspiele total gerne, aber z.B. Baldurs Gate1 hat er nicht ma bis zu hälfte gespielt!!
Fallout2 hingegen hat er von vorn bis hinten durchgezockt.
Ich hingegen hatte Fallout2 nach einer halben Stunde von der Festplatte verbannt.
Könnt ihr mir erklären was an solchen Spielen so interresant sein soll???
MfG Volo


----------



## Yalamand Palir (9. März 2001)

*ganz einfach*

echtzeit basierte rollenspiele, spielen sich hektisch.

und wenn ich ne rolle spiele, will ich nicht vor dem pc sitzen und mir echtzeitschlachten reinziehen, wenn meine helden mit einem mega sammelsorium von waffen, extras etc rumlaufen.

hast du jemals dsa, ad&d gespielt? Ich meine richtig mit freunden ohne PC? Da geht es auch nicht um echtzeit.

Auch wer schon Final Phantasy oder Herzog 2 auf Sega gespielt hat weiss hoffentlich den Unterschied zwischen Nintendos dummen kleinen Zelda und einigen der besten Rollenspiele an die ich mich erinnere.

Zelde, Secret of mana... das war der beginn von schnellen spielen, die auch sehr gut waren, aber eben nicht DAS flair hatten.

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur die falsche Generation


----------



## Volo (9. März 2001)

*RE:ganz einfach*

Ich hab mal ein bißchen Magic gespielt (Das Spiel mit den Karten, die man sich immer nach kaufen muß). Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das das selbe wie Das schwarze Auge ist aber das Spiel mit Freunden hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Doch am PC bevorzuge ich immer noch die Rollenspiele in Echtzeit.
Übrigends ich weiß zwar nicht, wie alt du bist aber in dem Laden, wo ich mir die Karten gekauft hab waren viele 
"Jüngere" (von 14-18 Jahre) die gerne Pen & Paper Rollenspiele gespielt haben.


----------



## Yalamand Palir (9. März 2001)

*hmm eigentlich...*

magic the gathering... ja das hab ich auch mal gespielt (arabian und legendsdeck uffm dachboden .

Nein es hat eigentlich GARNIX damit zu tun. Rollenspiel... am besten noch LARP.

Larp ist das wo 40 wilde menschen wild gekleidet mit echten Rüstungen, Schaumstoff-SChwert-Axt-Imitaten durch den Wald rennen und echtes Rollenspiel machen.

"Normales" ist sowas wo einer (oh gott zlatko slang) administriert, quasi die geschichte erzählt / varriert / umändert und den wünschen der spieler (meist 5-50) folgt. kämpfe werden ausgewürfelt mit W20 (meist) etc. Ein Spiel dauert... wenns gut ist... eine Woche bis zu einem Monat.


----------



## Gorax (9. März 2001)

*RE:ganz einfach*

:Auch wer schon Final Phantasy [..]

Meinst du damit "Phantasy Star"? Final Fantasy gab es auf den Sega-Konsolen nämlich nie wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Falls ja, dann vielen Dank, dass du mich an dieses schöne und rundum geniale, quasi perfekte Spiel erinnert hast (ich spreche von Teil 1 auf dem Sega Master System)!!!!!
Auch wenns am Thema vorbeigeht - die Rollenspiele auf den Sega-Konsolen sind meist völlig zu unrecht kaum beachtet worden -aufgrund des höheren Bekanntheitsgrades von Serien wie Zelda, Final Fantasy oder auch Dragon Quest!! Wenn ich mich z.B. an das edle "Miracle Warriors" erinnere... selten habe ich so ein geniales Game gespielt!
Um damit zum zweiten Grund meiner Ausschweifungen hier zu kommen -- es ist eine SCHREIENDE Ungerechtigkeit was SEGA in den letzten 5 Jahren widerfahren ist!!! Auch wenn ich nach dem SMS niemals eine weitere Sega-Konsole besessen habe, macht es mich als Sega-Fan der ersten Stunde irgendwie total traurig, mitansehen zu müssen, wie eine derart sympathische Firma nun an den Gesetzen der Marktwirtschaft zugrunde gehen muss (OK, ich weiss, das ist übertrieben - sie existieren ja noch weiter). Kürzlich hat Sega "Phantasy Star Online" rausgebracht... sämtliche kommentare, die ich dazu gelesen habe, waren absolute Begeisterungsstürme!!
Aber wahrscheinlich kommt es wieder wie schon so oft: Die breite Masse kriegt das überhaupt nicht mit, und nimmt dann beim Erscheinen von FF11 für die GAYSTATION 2 an, Square bzw. Sony hätte mal wieder Pionierarbeit geleistet (was das Online-Gamen auf Konsolen anbelangt)!!! Zum Kotzen!!!

P.S. Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise am Ende bzw dafür dass das ganze Post eigentlich OT ist, aber das MUSSTE ich mir einfach von der Seele schreiben.

P.P.S. Das mit der Gaystation war nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. März 2001)

*Man, was für eine Frage ...*

... hier eine Antwort.

In RPGs kommt es darauf an, was für Werte/Zahlen ein Charakter in einem bestimmten Attribut (Stärke, Geschick, etc) hat. Es wird gewürfelt (Zufallsgenerator), ob etwas gelingt oder nicht.
In RPGs sollte es meiner Meinung nach nicht auf die Geschicklichkeit des Spielers ankommen, wie gut oder schlecht die Figur im Spiel ist. Für so etwas gibts schliesslich EgoShooter.
Spiele wie Fallout1&2 sind einfach göttlich, die habe ich bestimmt schon 20 mal (jedes!) gespielt, komme einfach nicht davon los *g*.
Pseudo-Runden-RPGs wie zum Beispiel Baldurs Gate habe ich auch nach etwas testen wieder deinstalliert. Andererseits spiele ich auch gerne Might&Magic...


----------



## mithrandir (9. März 2001)

*RE:Man, was für eine Frage ...*

:... hier eine Antwort.
:
:In RPGs kommt es darauf an, was für Werte/Zahlen ein Charakter in einem bestimmten Attribut (Stärke, Geschick, etc) hat. Es wird gewürfelt (Zufallsgenerator), ob etwas gelingt oder nicht.

Ist ja auch klar, weil es eben Umsetzungen von P&P-Rollenspielen sind. Der grösste Spass dabei ist es seine Charaktere bei den jeweiligen Stufenaufstiegen zu "betreuen" (da gibts ja die unterschiedlichsten Punkte-Verteilungssysteme).

:In RPGs sollte es meiner Meinung nach nicht auf die Geschicklichkeit des Spielers ankommen, wie gut oder schlecht die Figur im Spiel ist. Für so etwas gibts schliesslich EgoShooter.

Da bin ich nicht ganz deiner Meinung MiMo. Klar, es sollte auch weiterhin solche RPGs geben. Nur wird der grössere Verkaufserlös halt durch schnellere Spiele erzielt, die auch eine grössere Abnehmerschaft haben.
Z.B. Gothic: Gothic hat eigentlich alles was ein richtiges Rollenspiel braucht, die Kämpfe sind aber in Echtzeit. Trotzdem werd ich es mit Sicherheit gerne spielen.
Bei Baldur's Gate(2), IWD, PT werde ich aber schon bald dem andauernden Pause-Schlag-Pause-Schlag überdrüssig (hat dann nicht mehr wirklich viel mit Echtzeit zu tun) - eine ganze Party in Echtzeit steuern muss nicht sein - ein rundenbasierter Modus hätte mich sehr gefreut.

piele wie Fallout1&2 sind einfach göttlich, die habe ich bestimmt schon 20 mal (jedes!) gespielt, komme einfach nicht davon los *g*.

genau


----------



## Volo (9. März 2001)

*RE:Man, was für eine Frage ...*

:... hier eine Antwort.
:
:In RPGs kommt es darauf an, was für Werte/Zahlen ein Charakter in einem bestimmten Attribut (Stärke, Geschick, etc) hat. 

Das ist doch auch in Baldurs Gate1 bzw. 2 so, oder??


----------



## Volo (9. März 2001)

*RE:hmm eigentlich...*

:"Normales" ist sowas wo einer (oh gott zlatko slang) administriert, quasi die geschichte erzählt / varriert / umändert und den wünschen der spieler (meist 5-50) folgt. kämpfe werden ausgewürfelt mit W20 (meist) etc. Ein Spiel dauert... wenns gut ist... eine Woche bis zu einem Monat.

Doch so was kenne ich, ich habs nur noch nie gespielt, bei meinem Cousin hab ich mir die Hefte/Bücher (Sind halt ziemlich dicke ...Hefte ) mal angekuckt.
Doch ich weiß nicht ob das was für mich ist, allein schon, weil keiner meiner Freunde so etwas spielt...


----------



## Alex (9. März 2001)

*im rundenbasierten Modus haben auch Grobmotoriker wie ich eine Chance...*

nein, im Ernst: Ich habe während der letzten 10-12 Jahre so ziemlich jedes Rollenspiel, egal ob Echtzeit oder rundenbasiert gespielt. 

Zugegebenermassen hatte nach den ersten rundenbasierten RPG´s im Stile von Ultima, Wizardry oder The Bard´s Tale ein Spiel wie Dungeon Master seinen ganz eigenen Reiz, aber teilweise wurde mir das einfach zu hektisch.

Als dann Anfang/Mitte der 90er immer weniger Rollenspiele erschienen oder das Genre mehr zum Aktion-Adventure verkam (z.B. Ultima 8 oder Diablo) sehnte man sich richtig nach einem echten rundenbasiertem Spiel. Gott sei Dank kam dann ja Might & Magic 6 - Die Offenbarung nach etlichen trostlosen Jahren...

Mit der Baldur´s Gate/Planescape:Torment/Icewind Dale Reihe hat Bioware die klassischen Rollenspieltugenden in zeitgemäßem Gewand wieder salonfähig gemacht. Auch die Rückkehr zum richtig traditionellen Rollenspiel (v.a in Form von Wizards & Warriors und irgenwann hoffentlich Wizardry  freut mich viel mehr als jede Diablo-Fortsetzung, weil ich mit diesen Pseudo-Action-Rollenspielen einfach nicht die Spieltiefe habe, die ich erwarte.


----------



## MADmartin (9. März 2001)

-Der Strategiefaktor beim Kämpfen steigt
-Ich kann eine Heldengruppe besser verwalten
 und deren Fähigkeiten besser ausnutzen
-Ich kann nebenbei Kaffee trinken und Zigaretten rauchen

alle Jagged Alliance Teile,die ersten beiden UFO Teile (was jetzt mit X-com passiert ist eine Frechheit),Fallout 1+2, Das sind meine Lieblinge.

Baldurs Gate ödet mich wegen der Kämpfe an (sonst wäre es ein Top Spiel)

Demonworld ist ein gutes Beispiel, Teil 1 habe ich gerne gespielt
(Rundenbasierend)Teil 2 beweist wie man mit Echtzeit ein Spiel kaputt machen kann.

Ich warte gespannt auf Fallout Tactics und Pool of Radiance 2
Das ist genau was ich will.


----------



## Arokh (9. März 2001)

:Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, hab ich absolut keine Ahnung was an solchen Spielen so toll sein soll...
:Mein Freund spielt Rollenspiele total gerne, aber z.B. Baldurs Gate1 hat er nicht ma bis zu hälfte gespielt!!
:Fallout2 hingegen hat er von vorn bis hinten durchgezockt.
:Ich hingegen hatte Fallout2 nach einer halben Stunde von der Festplatte verbannt.
:Könnt ihr mir erklären was an solchen Spielen so interresant sein soll???
:MfG Volo
:
Es gibt mE zwei Arten von Echtzeit-RPGs:

1.) (heute fast nur noch): Hack&Slay à la "Diablo" mit nur einem Charakter und total simplem Regelsystem. Das kann auch Spaß machen, hat aber strenggenommen nicht mehr viel mit Rollenspiel zu tun (dazu gehören für mich nun mal eine GRUPPE von Chars und die Möglichkeit, selbst zu GENERIEREN!)

2.) (v.a. früher): P&P-Echtzeit-Umsetzungen wie "Eye of the Beholder". Da hat man eine Party und kann generieren, dafür artet das Kämpfen aber zu einer üblen Klickorgie aus (in EoB1 mußte man noch jedes Waffensymbol einzeln anklicken, um einen Schlag zu führen.) Außerdem: In Diablo ist das Zaubern ja recht gut gelöst - in EoB dagegen... Zauberbuch-Symbol (klein!) anklicken, Zauberstufe (noch kleiner!) auswählen - welche Stufe hatte der überhaupt? - , dann Zauber suchen und aussprechen. In der Zwischenzeit haben die Gegner mindestens dreimal zugeschlagen, ohne daß Du Dich um Deine Kämpfer hättest kümmern können.

Deshalb spiele ich am liebsten richtige, strategische Rundenspiele (ok, ich bin ein Hardcore-RPGer aus dem P&P-Lager und schrecke auch vor Uralt-Titeln nicht zurück - Gateway to the Savage Frontier z.B. habe ich durchgespielt und es hat mir einen Riesenspaß gemacht, aber ich spiele auch mit Begeisterung BG und IWD, weil die IMO einfach genial sind)...


----------



## Broeckchen (9. März 2001)

:Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, hab ich absolut keine Ahnung was an solchen Spielen so toll sein soll...
:Mein Freund spielt Rollenspiele total gerne, aber z.B. Baldurs Gate1 hat er nicht ma bis zu hälfte gespielt!!
:Fallout2 hingegen hat er von vorn bis hinten durchgezockt.
:Ich hingegen hatte Fallout2 nach einer halben Stunde von der Festplatte verbannt.
:Könnt ihr mir erklären was an solchen Spielen so interresant sein soll???
:MfG Volo
:

hm, wie ich zu computer-rpg's stehe habe ich schon mal gesagt. aber ich muss sagen, dass ich mit einem echtzeit-magiesystem für 6 charaktere ordentlich probleme hatte. das war auch ein grund, warum bg ziemlich schnell in der ecke gelandet ist . ich habe aber jagged alliance 2 durchgezockt und muss sagen, rundenbasiert rules! es darf nur nicht ausarten, dass man vielleicht 2 min. vor dem bildschirm hockt und die ganze zeit ist der pc dran. aber wirkliche taktik ist nur im runden-modus möglich. schließlich geht es bei rpg's ja eigentlich auch darum, als team probleme zu lösen. ein echtzeit-system eignet sich nun wirklich nicht, die vorteile von stealth- oder magisch begabten charakteren auszunutzen.

gruß

broeckchen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. März 2001)

*Eine kleine DSA Begebenheit *gggggggggg* -=TEIL EINS=-*

Etwas aus alten DSA (P&P) Tagen:
Lorgos, der Krieger,Mendragon, der Magier, Gendalf, der Zwerg, und Wolkenschleier, die Waldelfe, spazierten in Havena auf dem Marktplatz, um einige Schäppchen zu ergattern. Wie immer stritten Gendalf und Wolkenschleier über irgendwelche Nichtigkeiten:
Wolkenschleier:"Gendalf, du stinkst! Wie wäre es , wenn du nach unserem Einkaufbummel, mal das örtliche Badehaus aufsuchst. Ich hörte, die lassen jeden rein."
Gendalf, der leicht in Fahrt zu bringen ist, verkniff sich jedoch einfach jegliche Bemerkung, aber kitzelte Wolkenschleiers Hintern mit einem kleinen Messerchen.
Wolkenschleier:"Gendalf, du ungeholberter Klotz."
Die eher anmutige Wolkenschleier sprach einen kleinen aber wirkungsvollen 'Blitz dich find, werde blind' auf Gendalf, welcher darauf etwas unbeholfen, durch die Menschenmenge stolperte, die sich um einen Jongleur versammelt hatte.
Gendalf:"Oh, die Luder, wenn ich wieder sehen kann und dich erwische, dann, jaaa-haaaa, dann mache dich auf eine Tracht Prügel gefasst." Diesen Satz brachte er noch fertig, ehe Gendalf voller Elan gegen den Jongleur rempelte, welcher daraufhin mit weit aufgerissenen Augen versuchte seine Messer wieder aufzufangen, welche er doch vor einigen Sekunden noch so elegant durch die Luft gewirbelt hatte. Wäre Gendalf nicht ein weiteres mal auf die Zehen des Jongleurs gestiegen, hatte dieser wohl auch das letzte Messer gekonnt aufgefangen ... es durchstach aber seine linke Hand.
Jongleur: "*kreisch* Aua, aua, du Idiot!"
Gendalf:"Was? Wer? Ich? Ich kann doch nichts sehen, wegen dieser, dieser ... *spöttisch* Elfe dort drüben."
Jongleur:"Jaja, immer alles auf diese *deutlich betont* widerwärtigen Elfen...". Diesen Satz konnte der Jongleur nicht mehr zu Ende bringen, da Wolkenschleier ihm - völlig undamenhaft - die Faust aufs Auge drückte und nun anfing den um Hilfe schreienden Jongleur zu verdreschen.
Gendalf sass etwas unbeteiligt auf einem Fass und schlug sich mit der flachen Hand immer und immer wieder auf ein Ohr, als hätte er Wasser im selbigen... als ob das bei Blindheit etwas nützen würde.
Das Lächeln von Lorgos und Mendragon, welche vollbepackt von einer erfolgreichen Schnäppchenjagd, das Ganze zunächst eher belustigt mitverfolgten, wie der Jongleur von einer psychisch tief verletzten Elfe verprügelt wurde, wich allerdings recht schnell einem besorgten Gesichtsausdruck, als die restlichen - offenbar alle - Mitgleider der Gilde des Fahrenden Volkes, der der Jongleurs angehörte, sich halbkreisförmig um die beiden raufenden aufbauten.
Gendalf, der es irgendwie geschafft hat, sich auf ein Fass zu setzen, dass ziemlich nahe an der Menge der Gildenmitglieder stand, hatte inzwischen sein Augenlicht wiedererlangt und betrachtete den Kampf zwischen einer gewissen Elfe und einem Jongleur. Mittlerweile hatte sich das Blatt gewendet und Wolkenschleier musste mehr Schläge einstecken als sie under Lage war auszuteilen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. März 2001)

*Eine kleine DSA Begebenheit *gggggggggg* -=TEIL ZWEI=-*

Gendalf: "Du Rohling, du schlägst meine Freundin!? Na, warte..."
Gendalf hob das Fass, auf dem er eben noch gesessen hatte, über seinen Kopf und wollte es auf den Jongleur werfen, was die immer noch im Halbkreis stehenden Gildenmitglieder offenbar nicht gutheissen konnten. Diese - es müssen an die 20 gewesen sein - umzingelten die drei - Gendalf, Wolkenschleier und den Jongleur - um nun in das Geschehen einzugreifen. Gendalf, der nun sichtlich erschrocken von der Übermacht, weiche Knie bekam, rutschte das Fass aus der Hand und landete auf seinem Kopf ... der Kampf war für ihn vorbei.
Gendalf und Wolkenschleier wurden nun ziemlich arg zugerichtet, was Lorgos und Mendragon aber - trotz der Übermacht - nicht auf sich sitzen lassen konnten und griffen nun auch ins Geschehen ein.
Während Lorgos - dank seiner häufigen Übungsstunden in einheimischen Kneipen - den Gildenmitglieder eines auf die Nase gab, "überredete" Mendragon einige der Gildenmitglieder - darunter auch den Jongleur -  mit einem netten 'Banbaladin, dein Freund ich bin' sich aus den Kampfhandlungen herauszuhalten.
Nahdem etwa die Hälfte der Gildenmitglieder auf die eine oder andere Art besänftigt wurden, kehrte am Schauplatz etwas Stille ein.
Die noch nicht verzauberten Gildenmitglieder betrachteten ihre zufrieden lächelnden verzauberten Freunde und fragten sich offenbar was in diese gefahren war:"Hey, was ist los mit euch?"
Wolkenschleier, die direkt neben einem der verzauberten stand, flüsterte diesem etwas ins Ohr. Es war zu leise, als das man es hätte verstehen können. Nachdem sie fertig war, legte sie lächelnd den Arm um den Verzauberten. Dieser sprach ohne jegliche Betonung:"Ich-liebe-sie.Ich-werde-nicht-zulassen-dass-ihr-etwas-zustösst. Ihr-Bastarde."
Wolkenschleier ballte die Fäuste ihres "Freundes" zusammen und schob ihn etwas in Richtung der nicht verzauberten Gildenmitglieder - wobei er aber ziemlich idiotisch lächelte. Die nicht verzauberten Gildenmitglieder fassten dies offenbar als eine Herausforderung auf - wie es auch von Wolkenschleier geplant war - und fielen nun über ihre eigenen - noch unter einem Banbaladin stehenden - Kollegen her. Nach dem ersten Treffer erwachten diese aus ihrem "Dornröschenschlaf" und ... den Rest kann man sich sicher denken.
Wolkenschleier und und Lorgos zogen ihren immer noch ohmächtigen Freund Gendalf - völlig ignoriert von den Gildenmitgliedern - aus dem Tumult, während Mendragon nun sichtlich erleichtert, den Rest der noch nicht gestohlenen Schnäppchen aufsammelte. 
Als sich die vier in Richtung der nächsten Kneipe aufmachten, hörten sie schon die Stadtwache herbeieilen, die die Prügelei zwischen Mitgliedern einer Sschaustellergilder beenden sollte.

In der Kneipe "Zum röhrenden Hirschen" liessen sich die vier zu einem gemütlichen Abendessen nieder. Bei Wein und einem halben Wildschwein unterhielten sich die vier über diesen durchaus lustigen Tag, bis Wolkenschleier Gendalfs Gestank in die Nase stieg.
Wolkenschleier:" Gendalf, du stinkst."

ENDE


----------



## PDenton (9. März 2001)

Ich muss zugeben, dass auch ich keinen rat in dieser sache weiss. ich hab zwar fallout recht gern gespielt... ca. 30 minuten...

ich find diese spiele nicht so schlecht.. aber es kann mit einem baldur`s gate (2) nicht mithalten....

Elminster

(PDenton)


----------



## Volo (9. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Ich dachte schon...*

...das ich der einzige bin der mit dieser Art von Rollenspiel nichts anfangen kann )


----------



## Seifer_Almasy (10. März 2001)

*RE:ganz einfach*

:echtzeit basierte rollenspiele, spielen sich hektisch.
:
:und wenn ich ne rolle spiele, will ich nicht vor dem pc sitzen und mir echtzeitschlachten reinziehen, wenn meine helden mit einem mega sammelsorium von waffen, extras etc rumlaufen.

Stimmt ! und ich brauche auch keinen Dicken zeigefinger von ewigen auf der maus rumgeklicke .. wie in diablo . 

FF Rulez !


----------



## contrex (10. März 2001)

*RE:Man kann Rauchen*

:Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, hab ich absolut keine Ahnung was an solchen Spielen so toll sein soll...
:Mein Freund spielt Rollenspiele total gerne, aber z.B. Baldurs Gate1 hat er nicht ma bis zu hälfte gespielt!!
:Fallout2 hingegen hat er von vorn bis hinten durchgezockt.
:Ich hingegen hatte Fallout2 nach einer halben Stunde von der Festplatte verbannt.
:Könnt ihr mir erklären was an solchen Spielen so interresant sein soll???
:MfG Volo
:
Man Kann Rauchen ohne dass die Asche auf die Tastatur fällt.
Man kann seinen Kaffe in Ruhe geniessen.
Man kann sich in Ruhe all die tollen Sachen anschauen die die Programmierer eingebaut haben.
Man bekommt nicht so schnell Kopfschmerzen.
Man kann ÜBERLEGEN, NACHDENKEN, und seinen Zug PLANEN.
Man kann Sie noch spielen wenn man 40 ist.
Man bekommt nicht so schnell Gelenkprobleme und Sehnenscheitentzündungen
usw.


----------



## Yalamand Palir (10. März 2001)

*ups...*

ja ganz genau.. musste tief im gedächntis kramen 

aber recht hast du es war phantasy star... ach schade das es heut fast unspielbar ist


----------



## Yalamand Palir (10. März 2001)

*lol /nt*


----------



## Volo (10. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Mist, ich bin Nichtraucher))*


----------



## Killerqueen (6. Juni 2001)

es gibt nichts schöneres als  -entspannt- und mit köpfchen ein und dieselbe truppe durch die nordlandtrilogie zu führen ohne dabei einen krampf im zeigefinger zu bekommen !


----------



## HanFred (7. Juni 2001)

*AW: RE:Man kann Rauchen*

_- :- Man Kann Rauchen ohne dass die Asche auf die Tastatur fällt.
- Man kann seinen Kaffe in Ruhe geniessen.
- Man bekommt nicht so schnell Gelenkprobleme und Sehnenscheitentzündungen
- usw. _

ha! darum vermisse ich die point&klick adventures so. games wie z.b. heroes of might&magic (also rundenbasierte) sind meiner meinung nach v.a. was für logiker (nicht mich!). ein schachspieler hat doch enorme vorteile gegenüber einem anderen. ich kenn da halt ein paar beispiele. stellt euch vor, mal "nur" 7 züge vorauszudenken. gibt 14jährige, die das doppelte schaffen.


----------



## Volo (7. Juni 2001)

*AW: RE:Man kann Rauchen*

ha! darum vermisse ich die point&klick adventures so. games wie z.b. heroes of might&magic (also rundenbasierte) sind meiner meinung nach v.a. was für logiker (nicht mich!). ein schachspieler hat doch enorme vorteile gegenüber einem anderen. ich kenn da halt ein paar beispiele. stellt euch vor, mal "nur" 7 züge vorauszudenken. gibt 14jährige, die das doppelte schaffen. [/i]

Toll das ihr mein "urallt Thread" wieder ausgegraben habt   *g*
Heros of Might and Magic ist nichts für dich?
Nicht schlimm... ich mags auch nicht!

mfG Volo


----------



## Pagan (7. Juni 2001)

_- Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, hab ich absolut keine Ahnung was an solchen Spielen so toll sein soll...
- Mein Freund spielt Rollenspiele total gerne, aber z.B. Baldurs Gate1 hat er nicht ma bis zu hälfte gespielt!!
- Fallout2 hingegen hat er von vorn bis hinten durchgezockt.
- Ich hingegen hatte Fallout2 nach einer halben Stunde von der Festplatte verbannt.
- Könnt ihr mir erklären was an solchen Spielen so interresant sein soll???
- MfG Volo
-  _

Nun früher gab es solche Spiele halt nicht sondern nur die P&P-spiele.
Fallout zum Beispiel hat eine wundervolle Story und bietet dazu Grafik, Spiel und ein Szenario was vielleicht etwas fiktiv wirkt, aber trotzdem Atmossphäre schafft. Und Atmossphäre ist meinermeinung das A und O in einem Rollenspiel. 
Das Spiel kann eine noch so schöne Grafik haben, aber bei einer matten Story tritt halt keine Atmossphäre auf.
Mir persönlich gefallen allerdings beide Titel ( GB und Fallout ) nur so am Rande bemerkt.

Pagan


----------



## mithrandir (7. Juni 2001)

*AW: RE:Man, was für eine Frage ...*

_... Z.B. Gothic: Gothic hat eigentlich alles was ein richtiges Rollenspiel braucht, die Kämpfe sind aber in Echtzeit. Trotzdem werd ich es mit Sicherheit gerne spielen..._

-> sagt Prophet zu mir, ich habs wirklich gerne und auch viermal durchgespielt


----------



## Broeckchen (7. Juni 2001)

*AW: RE:Man, was für eine Frage ...*

_- ... Z.B. Gothic: Gothic hat eigentlich alles was ein richtiges Rollenspiel braucht, die Kämpfe sind aber in Echtzeit. Trotzdem werd ich es mit Sicherheit gerne spielen...
- 
- -> sagt Prophet zu mir, ich habs wirklich gerne und auch viermal durchgespielt 
-  _

*lach* ist doch witzig, wenn man sowas nach der veröffentlichung nochmal lesen kann, oder? ich hätte gerne gewusst, was ich nach der preview von deus ex in der pcg 05/2000 gesagt hätte  aber da hatte ich noch kein i-net

gruß
broeckchen


----------

